# Stratosphere Batteries



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

After I got my Stratosphere replaced I was left with 2 batteries for it. I recently went and got a Nexus, so I have no need for them. If anyone here is interested I will sell them to you for cheap. Both are standard OEM batteries. I had the Stratosphere for 3 weeks. 2 of those weeks it wasn't being used due to a cracked screen. Both are basically brand new, condition-wise. Both of the humidity indicators are fine. No water damage, no shorts, etc. I figured before I just listed them on eBay or something I would give you guys dibs. You can buy both off of me as a set or just one. I am willing to get rid of them relatively cheap. I only accept PayPal and will likely use free economy shipping. Pm me or post here in interested. 

Edit: Pics added

http://db.tt/1up6jTls
http://db.tt/X9gjVuAW


----------

